# Trying to find out where these authors stand



## passingpilgrim (Jul 22, 2010)

I am cleaning out the old bookshelf and have to admit that there are a lot of authors I am ashamed to have on there. But there are also some that I just don't know where they stand. Can anyone tell me if the authors below are reformed?


Eugene Peterson
Chuck Colson
HB London
Homer Kent
Jerry Sittser
Barry Morrow
Donald Grey Barnhouse

Thanks!!


----------



## Skyler (Jul 22, 2010)

Chuck Colson is not, if I recall correctly.


----------



## Mindaboo (Jul 22, 2010)

Barnhouse is reformed.


----------



## Curt (Jul 22, 2010)

Keep Barnhouse. Clean out the rest.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jul 22, 2010)

No, No, No, No, No, No, Yes.

edit: and I agree with Curt.


----------



## passingpilgrim (Jul 22, 2010)

What is ya'lls take on Warren Wiersbe? Reformed or non


----------



## MarieP (Jul 22, 2010)

passingpilgrim said:


> What is ya'lls take on Warren Wiersbe? Reformed or non


 
I don't know, but I've benefited from him in the past! He's progressive Dispensational, If I recall correctly


----------



## toddpedlar (Jul 22, 2010)

passingpilgrim said:


> What is ya'lls take on Warren Wiersbe? Reformed or non


 
Definitely not Reformed in any sense of the word. Like Marie I've found reasonable things in his writing - but nothing particularly unique or more than averagely insightful.


----------



## Ivan (Jul 22, 2010)

toddpedlar said:


> passingpilgrim said:
> 
> 
> > What is ya'lls take on Warren Wiersbe? Reformed or non
> ...



True, but I still like him.


----------

